# Shooting of pigeons in New Zealand



## edtalker (Oct 3, 2008)

Please help to stop the Wellington City Council from shooting the city's pigeons. You can help by voicing your objections to those directly responsible ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected]) as well as the newpapers and TV media (just Google "New Zealand news media"...or ask me for contact details). We are a country that is heavily dependent on tourism so if you say that you will not visit this country because of these inhumane practices (they have been ongoing for several decades now and are not restricted to pigeons!).

Let us expose this barbaric madness to every corner of the globe.

Here is a copy of a letter that I sent around to newspapers in NZ. We had a brilliant letter today in the Editorials of our local paper (The Dominion Post) from a lady in Derbyshire. the pigeons here need your support!

"How insecure does one have to be in one’s job to choose a battle with helpless pigeons while they rest at night? Alison Box and her team at the WCC appear to be the only ones with an answer to this question. I wonder perchance if I can help boost their egos twice as much with the suggestion that they instead take to Civic Square passers-by with their guns. Out of my love for this city and its inhabitants – feathered and otherwise, I for one shall ABSOLUTELY and POSITIVELY donate my body for their childishly trivial shooting-game. After all, these poor birds have had nothing to do with the fact that the affairs of my beloved City are run by callous idiots. I on the other hand must accept my responsibility for this tragic, political blunder and will graciously accept the penalty of death by Box’s $15,000 firing squad."


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please post any relevant links to news stories.

Terry


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

I would definitly do that. But i can't think of anything as good as what you said. lol.
:\
I live in christchurch and the only place i see ferals is in the sky.
And here isnt even as much as i wished..
Give me something to say/send :]


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Perhaps these city officials might find friends in the shooting clubs in PA......


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

PETA have a good factsheet at http://www.peta.org.uk/factsheet/files/FactsheetDisplay.asp?ID=187 about why shooting pigeons is stupid (as we all know). The granddaddy of all pigeon advocacy sites would be http://www.picasuk.com/ who I believe provide free consultancy to councils who are concerned about pigeons. The stupid thing about the Wellington situation is that it was precipitated by morons who felt that the pigeons hanging around the outdoor seats at the cafe they were eating at were behaving aggressively. Dunno about you guys but the only time I have seen a pigeon have a go at a human is when it is protecting its nest. I'm guessing that the whole drama could have been avoided by the cafe in question training its workers to clean up scraps instead of the pigeons


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great links. I've saved them to favorites.
Any news on the Wellington Pigeons ? Myself and several others of us worked like crazy last January, obtaining signatures on a petition, to keep the city from poisioning them. This is the first we've heard since about the fate of these Pigeons.


----------



## kiwipigeon (Nov 6, 2008)

The cull has been cancelled due to costs - $100,000.00 per year. Don't people in Wellington know how to clean? Human answer to a problem - kill it.

Kiwipigeon
Christchurch, NZ


----------

